

You Don't "Own" Your Own Genes: loss of individual "genomic liberty" - soofy
http://weill.cornell.edu/news/releases/wcmc/wcmc_2013/03_25_13b.shtml

======
bdfh42
Well I have had my genes for quite some years and my parents had them before
then - oh and they got them from my grandparents.

Just how long does it take before a patent expires? Or is this prior art?

------
soofy
Original paper: <http://genomemedicine.com/content/5/3/27>

